# TBI Review



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

I recently won these in the drawing for free tweeters D)

I had some cheap daytons that I got for 2.50 about 6 months ago and to be honest the sound was killing me it wasn't that great but "it did its job". After talking to a few people my choices were either a set of seas or some other highly priced brand (I forget which).

So anyways after paying the 12 dollars to get these tweeters I didn't know much about them other then people telling me the company makes kick ass home audio and this is there first car audio product.

Well I must say not changing any settings on my h701 and just wiring up in the same location as the daytons the sound quality improved 10 fold and the sound was so much more "natural" and not harsh at times. I haven't pushed them yet or tuned them in but I can tell this is going to be a awesome set of tweeters when they are done.

So please don't take this as a full review yet I just was holding up my end of the bargain and getting them in and testing. But so far paying 5 times I did for my original tweeters was WELL worth the money. Expect this updated in a week or so


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Awesome!!

I can't wait to see your extended review

ANT


----------

